# Intel PROSet/Wireless "problem applying profile"



## eyelinerbunnie (Apr 24, 2008)

I recently reinstalled my operating system and everything was going smoothly when I noticed that my Internet connection will turn from Green (connected) to Yellow (not connected). When I open up the Intel PROSet/Wireless program (Version 11.5.0.0) I try to reconnect to my connection only to have it give me this error message: "Problem applying profile!" The only way to fix it so far has been to restart my computer. This happens at various times (sometimes within 5 minutes or 5 hours).  I have tried multiple things:
1) In CONTROL PANEL select "Add Or Remove Programs." Then find the Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software, Select the CHANGE/REMOVE button, Then click on the "Repair" option and then press NEXT.
2) I also tried the fix on here: http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-022793.htm

But nothing seems to work!
I have heard I need to set my wireless device up so it's controlled by windows but I am not sure how to do that.

My wireless router is a Qwest 2Wire Gateway 2700HG-D
I am running Windows XP SP2 Media Center Edition on Dell Inspiron E1505.

I am getting desperate!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Do you have the latest driver and Proset utility for the Intel adapter from your PC manufacturer's web site? If not, get it, uninstall the current utility, and install the correct one.

If the adapter is the 2200bg I think that the Intel utility works better with it than WZC does, but it doesn't hurt to try WZC.


----------



## eyelinerbunnie (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, can you explain what you mean?

I understand the utility thing. I definitely got the newest utility from the Dell website (I did that as soon as I finished reinsalling my operating system). Aparantly that is also what the repair function does on the Add/Remove Programs but it didn't work.

I don't understand what the second thing you were trying to explain was though. Can you please clarify?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

To manage your wireless connections using an Intel wireless adapter you can use the wireless utility provided by Intel (the Intel ProSet) or you can use the one included in Windows XP, called Wireless Zero Configuration (WZC).

I have the Intel 2200bg adapter in a Dell laptop and think that the Intel ProSet works better with this adapter. But since you are having trouble it makes sense for you to try Windows' utility. There should be an option in the Intel ProSet to "use Windows ... ." That will "turn off" the Intel program.

For WZC: Control panel - Administrative tools - Services. Find Wireless Zero Configuration. To turn it on set the Startup Type to 'Automatic' and Start it. To turn it off set the Startup Type to 'disabled' and Stop it. To do these actions right click on the service and select Properties.

You do not want to have both utilities running at the same time.


----------



## eyelinerbunnie (Apr 24, 2008)

This is so frustrating.

I went to the Intel website and downloaded the new utility. So now I am running Intel PROSet/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection V11.5.1.2. The driver is 11.5.1.15

This update did not work

Then I changed windows to managing my network connection. That didn't work either.

In fact, it seems to be disconnecting even sooner now. Any ideas?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"I went to the Intel website and downloaded the new utility. ... This update did not work"

Not surprising. While at the Intel web site did you read the paragraph about why you should get the driver from your PC manufacturer's web site?


"Any ideas?"

Yes, see the first paragraph of post #2. If and when you get the correct driver we can look at the other obvious possibilities.


----------

